# Hybrid car as a generator via solar inverter?



## cbcansurvive (Jan 29, 2009)

Many hybrid owners utilize old server UPS units to serve as an inverter to connect the high voltage battery in their car to their electrical panel for use as an emergency generator, because the hybrid system makes for an incredibly efficient system since you're drawing power from the batteries, and the car's onboard systems constantly monitor voltage and discharge levels, starting and stopping the gas engine as needed. Old UPS units can be hard to find, and aren't ideal since they require AC power to start (some folks start it after the grid has gone down by connecting it to a regular gas generator, then switching to the car as the power source), and just aren't the most simple solution. That got me thinking about inverters for medium to large off grid systems. Hybrid batteries tend to range in voltage from about 200 up to 400VDC. Just searching around it seems that there are a lot of inverters out there that will handle this much DC voltage and be able to output 5000-6000W, which is what the car can safely produce. Has anyone ever used an off grid inverter for this or could it work? Basically what I'd be looking to do is this:'

Install the inverter near my electrical panel, connected to it via an interlocking (with the main breaker) transfer switch
Run an appropriately sized cable from the inverter to the garage with enough to extend out into the driveway

If the power goes out, the procedure would be this:

Throw transfer switch on panel, opening the main breaker and closing the inverter breaker
Connect cable to high voltage side of car (there would be preinstalled safe connectors on the HV terminals)
Start car and leave running in driveway
Go inside and enjoy cold beer and TV for however long the outage lasts

Does this sound doable or am I missing something here? This inverter, with an input range of 150-600VDC can certainly handle the voltage of any hybrid car, and since it's off-grid, it doesn't need AC power to operate to "fool it" into not kicking in the anti-islanding failsafe. At least in theory it looks good?


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

seems like it should work, try it and tell us if there are any pitfalls


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I am anti-hybrid cars so yes, please tell me how it works because I am interested. My wife and I talked about alternative electricty. Obviously in Florida, solar power is more efficient then wind power HOWEVER it always rains in Florida.....the so called Sunshine State


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Old UPS units aren't particularly hard to find. I've bought the good ones off eBay. Most are rack mount. Some freestanding units too up to 4.8KW. Do a search for "Clary."


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.converdant.biz/plug-out/

WWW


----------

